# Need a new group, in SW Virginia



## Dailen (May 18, 2005)

Dear Santa: Do gammers realy exist in Virgina?
Patrick County, is stuck in the 50's.
Please tell me I am not alone in this maze.
-the lady is on me- Dailenzolabin@Yahoo.com


----------



## Storm Raven (May 19, 2005)

Dailen said:
			
		

> Dear Santa: Do gammers realy exist in Virgina?
> Patrick County, is stuck in the 50's.
> Please tell me I am not alone in this maze.
> -the lady is on me-




You are pretty far away from me, but I am in Virginia (Loudoun County).


----------



## der_kluge (May 20, 2005)

I'm not sure you two could live further apart and still be in the same state. You'd have to move to California to do that!  

I'm not sure I can help you. I live in Richmond, and there is a small, but active community of gamers there. I know people in Charlottesville, and it seems to have a fairly active community.

There are quite a few gamers in the Raleigh area, though I don't know what kind of drive that represents for you. Otherwise, there are others in the Charlotte area as well, so you might look there for gamers.

Good luck!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 18, 2005)

Thread necromancy:

I'd be amazed if there weren't groups in Blacksburg, considering that, in the early 1990s, when I went to school there, there were two game stores/comic shops within a block of each other.


----------



## Rashagal (Jul 6, 2005)

*In Va*

Hey, im in Norfolk...far away from ALL of you..but do any of you know any gamers/groups out here? im frustrated as hell!


----------



## Dailen (Jul 6, 2005)

Blacksburg eah??

Haven't been up there yet, in fact, other than the path back to RI, 
I've yet to explore this place.
---Still havent found any gammers here, Some in Abingdon, Just a bit far.
Mountains mountains mountains  

I long for the stories, the adventure, and the freedom that is gamming.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 8, 2005)

I am just outside of Bluefield, new to the area and have 3 players going. Care to join us?


----------



## Dailen (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the invite but, Bluefields a bit far - we're on the NC line, just west of Martinsville, thats like a 2/3 hour drive for us. (up and down the mountains) 
- Dont this suck argg frustraiting. I could puke.

I love the mountains but they have become the Bane in my game.

Still rollin' the insipid 1.
Dailenzolabin@Yahoo.com


----------



## Devin Cole (Jul 31, 2005)

I run a group in Newport News if you are interested Ras.


----------

